# suche Einfache Begriffserläuterung und tipps zur eos 300 D



## matherte (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

kennt jemand gute Seiten zu:

1.) Einfachen Begriffserläuterungen wie z.b Was versteht man unter dem Begriff Blende

2.)Tipps und Tricks oder vielleicht ein Tutorial, das ausführlicher als das Handbuch auf die einzelnen Funktionen der Kamera eingeht


mfg matherte


----------



## pixelchef (22. Mai 2004)

*TIP*

Hallo matherte,
auf http://www.dslr-portal.de/forum/ findest Du alles zur EOS 300 D.
Zu allgemeinen Tips zur digitalen Fotografie solltest du bei http://www.digitalkamera.de suchen.
Mit besten Grüßen
pixelchef


----------



## matherte (23. Mai 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Nacron (24. Mai 2004)

http://www.fotolehrgang.de

Da werden begrifflichkeiten wie Blende und Verschlusszeit super erklärt ich hab selber viel von diesem Kurs gelernt ...


----------

